# Problem mit Objektverweis



## Kona (25. April 2007)

Hallöchen,

ich bin gerade dabei, VB.NET zu lernen und stehe dabei noch ganz am Anfang.

Beim Ausprobieren bin ich gerade bei den Klassen gelandet. Ich habe ein Beispiel aus einem Buch abgetippt und mit einer eigenen Funktion ausgestattet, die jetzt Probleme bereitet.

Das Problem lautet: Bei der Funktion wird die Response.Write-Anweisung markiert und es wird gesagt: Der Verweis auf einen nicht freigegebenen Member erfordert einen Objektverweis.

Ok, soweit so gut, aber leider geht das nicht so wie ich mir das dachte. Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir jetzt dabei weiterhelfen. Hier der Code zu dem Beispiel:


```
<script runat="server">
    Class uhr
        Public sekunde As Integer
        Public minute As Integer
        Public stunde As Integer
        
        Sub setUhrzeit(ByVal intSek As Integer, ByVal intMin As Integer, ByVal intStunde As Integer)
            sekunde = intSek
            minute = intMin
            stunde = intStunde
        End Sub
        
        'Eingefügte Funktion
        Public Sub getUhrzeit(ByRef obj As uhr)
            Response.write(obj.sekunde & obj.minute & obj.stunde)
        End Sub
    End Class
    
    Sub page_load(ByVal obj As Object, ByVal e As EventArgs)
        Dim objUhr As New uhr
        
        objUhr.sekunde = 60
        
        objUhr.getUhrzeit(objUhr)
        
    End Sub

</script>
```


----------



## Alex F. (25. April 2007)

Hallo Kona,
auch du gehörst zu den Glücklichen die darauf hingewiesen werden, dort zu posten wo es hingehört.
Du hast doch diesen Beitrag sicherlich nur versehentlich übersehen.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/visual-basic/253268-themen-zu-vb-net-2003-2005-a.html

Danke bb


----------

